# Searching for a job in Huntington, WV area



## RDCoder (Jan 1, 2010)

I am a CPC-A which would like your company to give me a chance to prove myself as a professional coder.

I am capable of making independent decisions regarding accurate ICD-9-CM and CPT / HCPCS codes assignments. Through my educational experience, I have expanded my knowledge in the medical field. I am a precise coder and was at the top of my class in medical coding, with a 4.0 average in my field of study, and I am always willing to learn more. I am a dependable employee and I am committed to working hard. I have expanded my knowledge by an internship at St. Mary's Medical Center using 3M encoding software. I also have had the recent experience of working in Quadax. I am proficient in the use of many different software applications.

I can be contacted by email at rdelauder@myhjc.com


----------

